# Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"



## Oni (Jan 8, 2008)

I classify myself as a furry/fur because of certrain traits I have.

- I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
- I enjoy looking at sexual depections which have anthropomorphic animals as subjects.
- I occasionally roleplay as an anthropomorphic character known as Oni.
- I write stories which have anthropomorphic animals as main characters .
- I fursuit.
- I believe somewhere deep in me there is animal DNA from millions of years ago.


Here are the questions for you,

Do you label yourself as a "furry" or "fur"?
If your answer is no, state why.
If your answer is yes, state why.

What do you think are elements or parts of "being a furry/fur"?


----------



## Kinday (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes Iâ€™m a furry. 

I like cartoons
I like anthropomorphic characters and art.
I like TF art, stories and all the weird stuff that come with it. 
I'd like to try fursuitâ€™ing at lest ones.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes.

I consider myself furry.

I enjoy the art.
I enjoy all the forms of media.
I enjoy the games.
I enjoy the company.
I enjoy fursuiting.
I enjoy helping out at conventions.
I enjoy wearing a tail.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jan 8, 2008)

I consider myself a furry, but my entire existence doesn't revolve around the fandom. 

I like:
~anthropomorphic animal characters
~furry art
~drawing furry art
~the porn
~catroon/moives/video games/comics with "furry" characters in them


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes.

I participate in the furry fandom and consider myself a furry.


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep.

-I'm on this forum
-I enjoy anthropomorphic artwork
-I sometimes "enjoy" (read: "fap to") anthropomorphic porn.
-I enjoy wearing my ears, tail, and feetspaws (though rarely in public)
-I went to a con and enjoyed it


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 8, 2008)

Defo ^^

- Wear a tail most of the time =]
- Draw and write about anthros
- Have a partial fursuit
- Make my own fursuits
- Love anthro art (not the porn though)
- Love the people
- Would go to conventions but there are none on my half of the world (Northern Ireland) and I can't afford to go to America as I'm only 17 and still in school


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2008)

No, I do not consider myself a furry. I'm a fan of many things anthropomorphic, I draw, and my love for anthropomorphism and art are central to who I am. But furry is the fandom, not the work, not the broader sets of ideas about anthropomorphism. And as fun as some parts of the fandom are, they are not central to my being. If the fandom suddenly went away, the work and my art would remain, and I would remain, but I could not picture myself existing without _my_ work and _my_ art. Do you see the difference now? It's like even though I'm a fan of Star Trek, I don't call myself a Trekkie, because the Star Trek _fandom_ isn't that important to me.


----------



## Excubitor (Jan 8, 2008)

I do not fursuit I plan not to do it, I don't read/write stories with anthropomorphic animals as main characters what I really like is are the drawings, digital art, the pr0n (xD),the paintings involving anthropomorphic animals.
But as Wolf-Bone said my life are not centralized in furry.
So I guess the answere will be: no

But thinking again nothing seems to be the most important thing in my life, everything has it's proper space and time, so technically I don't belong anywhere. Mmm.. maybe videogames


----------



## Keaalu (Jan 8, 2008)

In a word? No. 

Why? I don't know. I just don't. Same way as I like Star Trek (although I used to like it more than the passing interest I have ATM) but have no intention to label myself as a Trekkie. I mean, I have no fursona, have no desire to go to conventions, don't wear ears or roleplay having a waggy tail, etc etc...  (To be honest, I don't even consider the bulk of my art to REALLY be "anthro", and certainly not something I'd label as "furry", but that's another story.)

I just like the folk here better than devART. 

Edit: Seem to be subconsciously channelling Wolf-Bone, there.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, though even so for far less reasons stated than half of the people who said they weren't.

I do not enjoy fursuiting, I have very serious doubts that I have an animal's soul or genetic data, non-anthropomorphic animals are cute and nothing more, I have a serious uncanny valley issue with anthropomorphic art, etc. but I still consider myself a furry.

Why? I just know how to fess up and take responsibility.  Though with the other kinds of people who are saying yes, it's not that surprising that so many are saying no.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2008)

Does it matter?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 8, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Does it matter?


Damn, it didn't take long for me to get outwitted in this matter. D:


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 8, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> I classify myself as a furry/fur because of certrain traits I have.
> 
> - I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
> - I enjoy looking at sexual depections which have anthropomorphic animals as subjects.
> ...



The above reasons, are they good enough? If so yes I do. But I say.. Semi-Furry at times because I prefer one side over the other at times.

The elements.. I'm not sure because since I don't classify myself and a full on furry I haven't met others that are and can compare.

-Onyx


----------



## Akai (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how to answer that. Given that...

- I enjoy the sight of anthropomorphic creatures.
- I also enjoy the sight of intelligent cratures (which are what, intelligent ferals?)
- I get aroused when I see their errotica.
- I have a fursona.
- I prefer using or playing as an anthro above any other thing else.
- I'm interested in fursuiting.
- I would love to say kupo aloud in real life.
- I believe that my soul could very well be animal in some way, maybe even in a past life.

Given all of this, why do I feel it hard to answer? Because they're feelings, not means of expression. It's like being trapped inside yourself, like being a hypocrit. I honestly don't want to be shunned for saying something I like and may very well regret later.


----------



## Pietzu (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a topic I often shift back and forth on myself.

- I find the look of an humanimal to be far more attractive then a naked ape descendant.
- I spend a lot of time day dreaming about living in other realities where there arenâ€™t any humans but instead the world is populated by sentient and humanoid animals.
- I surround myself with animal totemic imagery and wear wolf or dog tee-shirts almost exclusively.
-and Iâ€™m far more comfortable with the idea of being a animal then being a human.   Itâ€™d be a wonderful escape. 

- Yet I donâ€™t really participate in the Furry community anymore.   Beyond chatting on message boards that is.  
- I donâ€™t go to furry conventions, and have no or at best little desire to fursuit.
- Donâ€™t believe I have any real connections with animals or that Iâ€™m some animal trapped in a human body.
- And if I suddenly had a chance to become a furry for real, Iâ€™d only consider it if I could keep it secret and change back into a human at will.

So am I a furry?   Off the cuff I say yes, but when I think about it I say no.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 8, 2008)

No ----------------------- Yes

......         ^
.....   I am here.


----------



## Woofi (Jan 8, 2008)

No, I'm in denial. :|


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes. I love furry art, read furry comic strips, have a fetish for some furry pr0n and real-life ears,tails and painted whiskers and noses (not fursuiting though.) I've been in a homemade furry movie, written several stories and love to wear my tails. I like animals, too, and I identify very strongly with my fursona.


----------



## Darc (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm afraid I have to say no, I do not.

- While I like funny animals, I do not like them more than other things - in other words, I would never pick up a comic based only on the idea that funny animals were involved.  I would pick up a comic if told it was a good story. The talking animals are secondary to me, the story is prominent.

- I find funny animals fun to draw but tend to enjoy drawing backgrounds more. 

- I draw an urban fantasy comic with a talking animal cast. Why talking animals? Some of the issues coming down the line in the comic would cause a lot of blow-back if we used humans.  "Something bad happened to a character of my race! You're a bigot against my race!" Talking animals tend to remove that and let people concentrate on the notion that bad events are bad because they happen to creatures in general, not bad because they've happened to a certain race or ethnicity.

- I get chewed out by furs for not drawing a "proper" furry comic. "Your characters don't act like animals!" I know. I designed them that way. "That's wrong! You suck!" I'm sorry. That's you opinion and you're entitled to it. I never said you had to like my work. "You're mean!" Yes, yes I am.

- I also get chewed out by furs for not drawing porn. *shrug* Hey, you can't make people happy these days.

- I go to furry conventions for the same reason I go to comic conventions. My comic is my job and I'm there to promote it, gain new readers, meet readers and hopefully make a few bucks.

- I don't suit and am not interested in doing so. I'm a short woman whose little toes have been broken by people tramping upon them more times than I can count. Standing near someone who is much taller than me who has limited vision makes me a tad nervous.

- I don't dream or imagine being an animal. I don't know why. I do dream about being stuck in the Middle Ages though.

- I don't collect furry art, stuffed critters or furry specific comics. I collect Schleich knights of all things.

- And before someone starts telling me, "you have a fursona in your avatar!" No, I have the main character of my comic in my avatar.  I'm not even a guy for crying out loud.

- But I think the main thing is the fandom isn't a driving force in my life.  I feel bad at the idea of labeling myself as something that others see as so important to their lives.  Finding something that you feel defines you is important.  Furry is not central enough in my life for me, as far as I'm concerned, to call myself a furry.  This may change over time.  But at the moment the answer is no.

This doesn't mean that I'll be angry if I'm called a furry.  You want to call me a furry? Fine.  You want to call my work furry? Again, fine.  You want to hold my comic up as a masterful example of furry work, (not that anyone would) that's fine to. More power to you.  The trouble starts when you insist that I have to change my views of myself just to make you happy.  That there's something wrong with my if I don't.  I, and I alone, am responsible for how I see and label  myself. 

And that's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 8, 2008)

yes. why...

-for one i post on here
-have a fursona
-loves anthros
-thinks anthros are hotter then humans sometimes(espically the kitsune ones )
-would go to an anthro convention if i could
-the people(you guys are awesome *gives thumbs up*)
-i love furry art, mostly the vorish kind and the fat fur kind.


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be a furry.

-I like things relating to anthropomorphic animals.
-I collect plushies.
-I'm a furvert.
-I very much want a fursuit.


----------



## Talutie (Jan 8, 2008)

Uhhooerr... Kinda. That's a loaded question, innit?

I draw furries. I have drawn furries officially since high school. I love drawing furries and probably will continue to do so for some time.

I draw furry porn. I'll be honest, it's almost completely for the money. But it's also fun to draw sexual poses because they're like no other pose you'd ever draw, and they're almost always more complicated and challenging.

I like to look at furry art. It's fun for me to see other people doing what I like to do. I also think it helps you improve as an artist to look at other very talented artists and see what they're doing that makes them so good. 

I own a fursuit and I will be bringing it to FC this month. I think fursuits can be really adorable if done well, and I like wearing costumes. 

But..

I don't believe I'm an animal. I don't WANT to be an animal. I don't think I have an animal spirit. I don't do the spirituality thing with animals. I don't do sexual things with animals OR with people dressed as animals, nor do I have any desire to, ever.

Erotic furry art does not arouse me sexually.

I do not bark, meow, murr, or whatever at people, furry or otherwise.

I do not wear ears/tails/collars unless I'm at such a gathering where this would be expected.

My connection with my 'fursona' is superficial. I am not Tal, Tal is not me. I draw Tal in lieu of myself sometimes (not always!!) but I know she is a series of ink and pencil lines on a sheet of paper, and nothing more.

So am I a furry? In some ways I am, and in some ways I'm just an anthro fan/artist. 'Furry' is a fun community I'm involved in, on whatever level. But I don't take it seriously at all.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm stuck in between. Yes I like the art, stories and what not, but I only view it as a hobbie. Nothing more.


----------



## gust (Jan 8, 2008)

I say yes,

- I love anthro characters
- I would prefer to be and anthro animal rather than a human
- I badly want to go to a con
- I kinda want a fursuit
- Gotta love the art


----------



## Hakar (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes

-I like anthro animals


----------



## WolfeByte (Jan 9, 2008)

I try not to label myself at all, as they gum up my fur and they're a pain to get off, so I end up getting the clippers out and then I have these ridiculous bald patches all over, and it's just not much fun.  

Other folks love sticking the labels on though, and I generally don't care enough to argue too much until it's too late.  

Generally, they do stick me with the 'furry' label, though I can't imagine why...


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 9, 2008)

I say...No.

While I have a fursona..sorta.. I treat her more of a seperate character than a representation of myself. She is fun to draw, though.  I like looking at some furry art, because I like some of the drawing styles.

While I like cartoons a lot, I hardly think this is a way of classifying someone as a furry.

I rp with some people with my furry character now, though.

But I still consider myself at least 98% human.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Jan 11, 2008)

I enjoy cartoons with furrys in it. I would go to a fur con. I think furrys are much cooler than anime characters.

yeah im furry ^^


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 11, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> I classify myself as a furry/fur because of certrain traits I have.
> 
> - I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
> - I enjoy looking at sexual depections which have anthropomorphic animals as subjects.
> ...



I do all the same things hehe, I consider myself a furry. I love the pics, not just sexually, romantic, drama, and action pics of anthropomorphic beings. I love the whole aspect of anthropomorphic ideas, its always been a love of mine. God talking about this, reminds me of the first time I did the fur suit...and the love making afterward hehe, but mostly the social is nice. The social, its nice meeting new people like that who are being themselves, and not putting up a front like I am use to seeing in my dark world. I am so use to seeing people lie to me, and when we are in this state it feels like we are being honest.

O my, I typed too much again hehe, sry my mind runs away with my paws sometimes. * blushes *


----------



## pluslei (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes i do!

i luvs the anthros =)


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 11, 2008)

It depends upon the classification of 'furry.'
I roleplay as an anthropomorphic animal, and a lot of my art showcases them.
In that way, yes, I am a furry.
I'm not a crazy sexual deviant, I'm not 400lbs, and I don't live in my mother's basement on a diet solely consisting of Cheez-its and old taco shells, so in that way I'm not a furry.


----------



## KadenShadows (Jan 15, 2008)

Let's see....
I like the Concept of anthros
I like the p0rn
I like to wear a tail and collar
I rp
I would attend cons if there were any near where I live
I draw furry art
I am writing a furry story
I have a fursona
My name badge at work has my fursona's name on it
I identify very well with my fursona

I could go on, but there's really no need.
YES. I am a furry, and damn proud of it!


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 15, 2008)

Mmmm...I'm sort of in between saying "yes" and "no," partly because I don't seem to feel comfortable over the idea of labelling myself a "furry"; however, there are a few things I like about the fandom that may consider me a "furry":

-I like the concept of anthropomorphic animals
-I have a fursona
-I have an internal connection with the species that make up my fursona
-I enjoy looking at furry art
-I roleplay as an anthropomorphic animal most of the time
-I occasionally collect items related to my fursona

In short:

No ----------------------- Yes

.................. ^
..................I am here.


----------



## Fallen (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok lets see now:

~I have a fursona.
~I do and don't wan't to "be" my fursona, I do wan't a fursuit of my fursona but I consider it only a representation of myself not who I am and what I am all about(if that makes any sense to any of you)
~I like anthro animals
~I like that art
~I wan't a coller ears/tail to wear only around oter furrys
~I wan't to go to a con
~I wan't a fursuit.
~I'm not into the pr0n

Yeah, I'd say I consider myself a furry.


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 15, 2008)

I go with the flow. If I get called a furry, I don't mind/care.  I like furry things, I like the fandom, I like the art.  I consider a well-drawn furry to be much more attractive than a well-drawn human.

I used to consider myself to be a dragon otherkin.  Then I branched out beyond my box, and now...I'm simply whatever people want to call me.  

Got called a furvert for the first time today, because I joined the art site.  *shrugs and laughs*  Doesn't bother me, because technically, I am that.

I do purr, mew, make animal noises and gestures in my daily life. It's part of who I have always been, before finding furries, before even finding the dragon-within myself.  

I consider most aspects of what most people call being a furry to be aspects of a creative personality.  I don't care what I get called, lol. 

I exist...and to me, the places where furries are usually the places I feel most at home, and most myself.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

In short, yes I do consider myself a furry for many of the reasons that I have already seen posted.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 18, 2008)

I do not self-identify as "furry"

I do have an involvement with the fandom--I draw, post art and attend a _few_ conventions on a regular basis going on ten years now. But from where I'm sitting, "furry" has, in the eyes of too many inside and outside of it, become too intertwined with what should be known as "furry lifestyler".

I don't have a "fursona", and don't necessarily want one. I have an "offtopic" screen name/avatar partly to drive home that point.

I drew anthropomorphics for more than ten years before discovering a fandom revolving around them. So, it's a ready audience for something I already do fairly well. Ditto for conventions.

As far as I'm concerned, conventions are social/commercial events gathering a lot of people with parallel interests so far as artwork goes (and it gives me something to do with my vacation time). Equating them with an extreme interest (i.e. fursuiting/ lifestyling) is misleading IMO. Would you call attending any event catering to an interest of yours an _extreme_ expression of that interest? If you do, you're pigeonholing an _awful lot_ of people in general, not just within the fandom. 

---PCJ


----------



## caeldragon (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, I do suppose I could call myself a furry.  More like a scaly, but lets not split hairs.

-I felt I was a dragon long before I knew about the "fandom"
-unconsciously, I had begun to add anthro dragons and animals into my writing, not always central characters but they were there.
-for a long time I tried to separate myself from being pinned down as one, but I broke down and admitted it after I found myself more attracted to the female argonians and khajiits than the female human races in Morrowind.  I was just lying to myself, I guess.
-above all, I'd have to say I know I am because I tried being "normal."  It was like closing everything I like about myself in a dark cell and walking around without a soul.  I never want to be normal again.

I don't fursuit and don't plan to, but a con might be interesting one day.  I haven't rp'd as Cael, but I'm not opposed to the idea.  The only reason I can think of that I haven't posted my old drawings is that my scanner is broken.  

Most of all, though, I am a furry because I chose to be.  I could have walked away, but I didn't.  And I'm happy about that, so Bwar.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 18, 2008)

Meh, somewhere in the middle on this one. I'm not totally insane about it, but I do have a certain affection for the "franchise". Then again, I do have a habit of constantly proving myself wrong. Hm...


----------



## TheGru (Jan 18, 2008)

*shrugs* I'm a difficult case.

On the one hand I:
Enjoy the art
Enjoy sexual depictions and stories using anthros as the subjects
Prefer to RP as anthro characters vs humanish ones
I write stories with anthros as the characters most of the time

On the other I:
Look at artwork involving humans as the subject
Watch human porn, (Le gasp!)
Will write stories with a human theme on various occasions
Do not fursuit and find the subject to be freaky
Do not have a fursona (Or more accurately I don't consider my characters fursona)

So I'd say I'm not furry, there's somethings about it I love but I tend to distance myself from the label.


----------



## Kaku (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think I'm really a 'furry' because I'm not attracted to them, sexually. :/

I draw them, and I like them, but I don't get turned on by them.
That's what my friend 13years says really /makes/ a furry--the sexual attraction to them--in his opinion.


----------



## Lord Eon (Jan 19, 2008)

The problem with this question is in how we define "furry". Since there is no agreed upon universal definition of what a furry is or must be, what the prerequisites of being a furry are, what disqualifies you from being one, et cetera, there really is no clear way in which we can determine with absolute certainty who is a furry and who isn't. That's a problem that doesn't look like changing any time soon, since we don't have any kind of International Furry Union to take a vote on any proposed definitions here.

There are some things where definitions are so cut and dry that we can safely call someone a member of Group X, even if they don't call _themselves_ that, due to the fact that they meet all the definitions of said group; for instance, a person may clearly be a conservative (a person who holds conservative political beliefs), even though they are not a Conservative (a member of the Conservative Party). With furries, it's not so simple, because different people have different definitions of furry, so I'd always hesitate to call someone a furry, unless they _recognise_ themselves as such. 

That said, I do personally think that a lot of people out there are closeted furs, who are just in denial really. To be honest, I don't blame them. There are a lot of embarrassing things about the furry fandom out there (and MTV and CSI don't help much), so I can see why someone would hesitate or flat out refuse to call his or her self a furry. In doing so, you arguably associate yourself with all the negative aspects of the fandom, as much as the positives; and, in the eyes of the general public, is there anything besides the negatives?

Now, with that out of the way, I'll get to the point and answer the question. I am a furry in the same sense that I'm a Trekkie, a Star Wars fan (is there a word for that?), a Sonic the Hedgehog fan, a Star Fox fan, a Transformers fan, a Tolkien fan, a gamer, and an animÃ© fan. In other words, it's one of my many interests. 

I consider myself a furry because:

- I draw furry art and have always drawn cartoon animals; I have an archive on Fur Affinity (go and look at it!).
- I enjoy looking at other people's furry art (including _some_ mature work).
- I have a fursona; I like to RP as him in IM (albeit casually, and only with other furries), which has included yiffing.
- Yes, I kind of would like to be my fursona. 
- I write a webcomic that, while not specifically a furry comic, has a whole lot of furry characters in it (including the one upon which my fursona is based).
- I listen to 2 Sense (yeah, I know, not all listeners are furries, but most of them seem to be, and the content of the show is very much geared towards the fandom).
- I hope to go to a furry convention at some point in the not too distant future (I'm considering the meets in London, but I would love to go to Anthrocon some day).
- I find some furry females very attractive, and I've had the occasional fantasy about some of them.
- I love animals.

While that's pretty detailed (I put down everything I could think of), I do think it's one of the looser definitions of furry out there. Some people go far deeper. But here's some of the things I'm *not* into:

- I do not have any spiritual connection to my fursona or the animal(s) on which he is based, not least because I'm not in any way a spiritual person. 
- I do not believe that I am actually an animal (well, other than a human being, but that's another discussion entirely), or that part of my soul is an animal; I don't believe in the soul to begin with anyways. 
- I do not believe that my fursona is me, even though I said I would like to be him; he is *based* on me, but he is *not* me. 
- I don't fursuit, and I don't want to either; I might not necessarily say no to ears and a tail, but I probably would.
- I don't draw mature artwork, and it's not something I take a general interest in (though _sometimes_ I do enjoy it).

All that aside, I do still consider myself a furry. In my opinion, being a furry isn't about the fur fandom being the heart and soul of your entire existence. It's an *aspect* of my life, and an important one at that, but no more so really than some of the other things I'm into. 

It's a hobby, a pastime, an interest, but it is not my life. I'd like to think I'm a bit more interesting than that.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 19, 2008)

i would say, yes, i am

~i wear a tail and collar daily, and i'm planning on buying some ears when i come into the money.
~i actually make animal like sounds just as naturally as human sounds
~if given the chance i would change into an anthropomorphic creature in a heartbeat
~i plan on eventually getting a partial fursuit
~i think i probably lived in a past life as a fennec fox


----------



## Ahkahna (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes and no.

We've come to the decision that only my right half is furry XD That's the more artistic/imaginative side of me.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I do classify myself as a furry. Why?

-I have a fursona
-That fursona is an accurate repersentation of me
-I draw anthros
-I like anthro art
-I like TF art
-I like stories of the two above
-I like the porn
-I want a tail
-I post here
-I have a furaffinity profile
-I identify with animals more then people because an animal has never lied to me.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 23, 2008)

I...I don't know really...I'd like to think I am not...But...I don't know I jguess i just feel a little ashamed, I always have...I'm really not open about it in real life.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, I am a furry.
-I enjoy art, tfs, and stories 
aAlso eventually I want to geta lynx fursuit.


----------



## Exulen (Feb 18, 2008)

i would like to quote don quxote
"yo soy yo"-i am i
what more do i need?


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 18, 2008)

i would say... yes im a furry

1. i do the art
2. i enjoy the art(including the mature)
3. i would fursuit. because it would be fun as hell to do that for a day.
4. i have a char basad on me. 
5. i have found some female chars attractive. 

but i mostly keep in the closet about it is due to if my dad found out he would send me to a fucking shrink.   

but yes im furry and proud of it. its something i enjoy and makes me happy.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a furry because I like drama, cocks, and I am ACTUALLY LITERALLY A CAT IN SPIRIT.


----------



## chamo (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, i would consider myself a furry.

I enjoy the art, and i'm trying to learn to draw myself.
While i don't have any fursona that is drawn yet, i do have one in my mind and i would take the shape of him if the opportunity had arisen without a doubt.
Since i was a child, i have been thinking and to some extent pretended of being an animal.
I'd love to go to a convent, too bad there isn't anyone around in Sweden.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes. I enjoy the art, ive made requests and commissioned people for it. Ive made furry stories, eve got paid once and have done some trades.  I've got my own fursona ( only one of my kind  yes!) and i post around here and tell my friends "Hey im a furry. "


----------



## Cmdr-A (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes. I classify myself as one.

I like the art
I like the idea of being what i look like when i draw my fursona.
I find asses without a tail creepy.
I wish I had a fursuit.
I wear a collar just cause it feels like it should be worn and not for master and pet reasons.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't really know if I can.

-I like Anthropomorphic art
-I like stories and video games featuring anthropomorphic characters
-I like shapeshifting or TF when it's used and frequently RP it.
-I have a mythsona, which is a human that can shapeshift to a dragon form. (But is sometimes a fulldragon)
-I do like gathering dragon artifacts.
-And I dislike when they're portrayed as big stupid creatures to be killed by knights. 
-And I've always had a fondness for the Feathered Serpent Quetzalcoatl. >.> Even if the version I have loves to steal people's hearts which he didn't do. 

But....
-I dislike the pr0n
-I write TF, NOT porn. (Unless I'm making fun of it.)
-I don't fursuit.
-I don't consider myself an otherkin
-I don't wear collars or tails.
-I don't let that many people know about my little dragon obsession
-Even amongst this community I try to show my true self as a non-conformist, despite having a dragon character who doesn't fit in. 
-I dislike photomanipulations or "realistic" anthro art. 
-I'm not obsessed with sexuality
-I can't stand hermaphroditic races like the naga (a butchering of the naga or snakefolk) or Chakat.

So....not really. Just someone who's into it. I'm rather tolerant of other's fetishes, even though I do use the word Feti-shit a lot.


----------



## Hakar (Feb 21, 2008)

But how does any of that stop you from being a furry?


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Feb 21, 2008)

hair over my body
long sharp nails
perfectly red eyes
human
diffrent

.................im not furry, im fluffy!


----------



## luphawk (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes I do label myself as a furry (one of the few labels I feel comfortable with), as for why, in addition to the dreams I have where I am my fersona hears a checklist based on reasons listed by others so far.


In the order listed:

1. I am fond to anthropomorphic animals:  yes
2. I enjoy looking at sexual depections which have anthropomorphic animals as subjects:  yes
3. I occasionally roleplay as an anthropomorphic character:  Yes, More then occasionally, Iâ€™m luphawk allover the web and in a few places in the real world.
4. I write stories which have anthropomorphic animals as main characters:  I have yet to finish one but yes
5. I fursuit:  not yet but Iâ€™m open to it.
6. I believe somewhere deep in me there is animal DNA from millions of years ago:  technically thatâ€™s evolution so yes.
7. I like cartoons:  yes
8. I'm on this forum:  well due.
9. Have a partial fursuit: I do have a werewolf mask and furry clawed gloves I sometimes ware (mostly at amtgard).
10. would go to an anthro convention if I could:  yes
11.  I believe that my soul could very well be animal in some way, maybe even in a past life:  YES!!!!!!!!!
12. Iâ€™m far more comfortable with the idea of being a animal then being a human. Itâ€™d be a wonderful escape:  yes
13. thinks anthros are hotter then humans sometimes:  yes


----------



## Kasseth (Feb 22, 2008)

caeldragon said:
			
		

> Yes, I do suppose I could call myself a furry.  More like a scaly, but lets not split hairs.
> 
> -I felt I was a dragon long before I knew about the "fandom"
> -unconsciously, I had begun to add anthro dragons and animals into my writing, not always central characters but they were there.
> ...



Sounds real familiar.  I was going to post a separate reply, but you essentially summed up what I would have said anyway.(Only I haven't earned my wings yet  )  Though I personally never had the guts to do any writing, at least before.  I've repressed it for a while, once again in the name of being normal, but I've always wondered whether anyone else felt the same way.  It's always nice to know you're not alone.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 22, 2008)

Hakar said:
			
		

> But how does any of that stop you from being a furry?



Because apparently furries wear fursuits, are open about it, and go to cons. (Which I don't.)


----------



## TopazThunder (Feb 22, 2008)

Not really no. Yes, I like some aspects of it, such as the animal aspect, anthropomorphism and the like, and the fantasy element of it. Heck, one of these days I might want to go to a con or something. I'm also into the more spiritual aspect (ie Otherkin, Therian).

I'm not into a lot of the adult stuff, although I'm tolerant of many fetishes (to each their own, right?). And fursuiting, even though I think it's cool and it's an art form in and of itself, I don't think I'd get one for myself.

So no. I think of myself as more of a "Fantasy artist" instead of a "Furry artist."


----------



## Nightingalle (Feb 22, 2008)

No.  And I hate when someone's like " U R furry 'cuz u draws it " :|  And I have a 'sona, sure.  I never draw him.  I just made him as a representation of me on this site (on all other sites, I'm human, lol, like in real life).  I started out drawing lions, feral lions, then I started drawing humans.  Then I thought ' what's better than drawing one OR the other, how about both?'  So I also classify myself as 'fantasy artist'.  Plus, when I draw 'furry porn', unless someone's paying me, I put human sexual parts on it.  If someone pays me to draw a canine penis, fine, but that's not my bag.  I don't go to cons, nor do I have any desire to, they creep me out just 'cause, and the same with fursuits.  I think the only time I'd consider wearing one would be halloween, then I take into consideration that on halloween, I like to wear as LITTLE as possible, not some huge, hulking furred suit.  So.  Yeah :O  No, I'm not furry.


----------



## Marwan (Feb 22, 2008)

It's a bit of a borderline for my case. I have a fursona. He was modelled after my personality, and is the online representation of myself. However, having a fursona alone should _not_ be an ultimate excuse as being a furry just because you have one. I know a few friends who also have a fursona, but never claimed that they're furries themselves.

Yes, I admit that I like furries, too. I draw them a lot. I joined Fur Affinity in the first place so that I can be more encouraged to draw more furry art. However, I also draw humans, too. Some of my human art can be found in my deviantART gallery.

I also admit having RPed online with a few friends of mine under my fursona.

I never fursuitted, nor do I ever fancy wearing a fursuit.

In fact, my everyday life is pretty much human, if you ask me. I'd only go to my "furry" mode whenever I go online. Most people I know in real life only see my fursona as merely just another character of mine, who happens to share the same name as mine. Then again, no one here knows what the hell a "fursona" is, anyway.

So, am I a furry? Difficult for me to decide. However, to be honest, I don't particularly like to call myself as a "true" furry in a true sense, so the answer is "no". I merely wanted to be associated as just a mere average furry fan, a person who likes drawings of anthropomorphic animals in general. 6 years ago, when I was still new to this fandom, I would've quickly answered this question with a straight "no" with no questions asked. Nowadays, however, things have changed, as I have made friends with more and more furry fans like me. Oh well... Anyone can call me a furry, and I don't mind, anyway. Maybe I _could_ be a furry after all, in one sense or another.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone can be a furry. It all depends on what you think a furry is.

In my case, no. I don't believe I am a full-fledged furnut. I don't think there are many people here that are (though I'm just guessing on that). Just a member of the fandom who really needs to draw something to add to his gallery.

So...What do _you_ think?


----------



## eco (Feb 22, 2008)

no, i do not.

i like drawing them occasionally, but..


-i do not fursuit.
-i do not think i'm secretly an animal or something.
-i have no desire to have sex with any animals.
-i don't get off from looking at "yiffy" art.
-i don't even have a fursona.


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh man, things just got a lot more complicated.
I was pretty sure having an account here and posting on the forum was enough to be a furry.  But i guess i don't fursuit, roleplay, fursona, or any of that.  Nobody outside the internet knows im a fur, and i haven't yet actually met one either (not that i know of.)

So no...

but shit, i cant lie to myself, all that furporn gets the better of me sometimes.

...so yeah, still pretty sure i am.


----------



## Mattos (Feb 23, 2008)

... I don't thing that i am a furry, but i won't say i am not.
because, if i will only look for some things you listed, i'm not furry, but i still think that being a furry its a way of feeling and living.
i really don't think that to be furry you need to do somethings, but i fell like one and i won't change my opinion because i don't have a fursona or whatelse.


----------



## Hakar (Feb 24, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Hakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So anyone who doesn't wear a fursuit cannot be a furry, regardless of how they feel about it themselves?


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, because

1) Reasons I am far too much of a prude to discuss, but will say did not give me much choice in the matter.

2) Because I believe that "person" is an earned rank that grants privileges and imposes responsibilities, not a classification defined by any set of biological attributes.

3) Because my self image has changed from what I see in the mirror and that more than anything else is what affects one's classification of one's self  by very definition

pardon me if that sounds a bit off


----------



## RallyArt (Feb 25, 2008)

Negative Ghostrider.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

No, but I AM A DALEK.


----------



## Farfetnoogen (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a furry. 
-I like anthro art. 
-I'd be much happier if I could live as my full-animal form.


----------



## Farfetnoogen (Feb 27, 2008)

Bah, sorry for the double post. My computer is being stupid.


----------



## quill (Feb 27, 2008)

> - I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
> - I occasionally roleplay as an anthropomorphic character.
> - I write stories which have anthropomorphic animals as main characters.



If that's what classifies you as a furry, then I consider myself one too. I draw 'em all over as well


----------



## Vonoluga (Feb 28, 2008)

No, I do not.

In my eyes, to carry around the label "furry" would mean that you dedicate a significant portion of yourself to the furry fandom/subculture. "Furry" would be a key word if you were asked to define yourself. Furry-related hobbies, interests, and activities would take up a good portion of your time.

I mean you're labelling yourself. If you aren't deep enough in your fandom/subculture/hobby of choice you shouldn't carry the label plain and simple, otherwise a person could say they're a furry gamer writer artist philosopher couch potato musician and at that point when you carry so many labels each one begins to lose its meaning.

Yeah I love animals, I love anthro, I love anthro animals, I love anthro animals in fiction, I love anthro animals as personas, I even love anthro erotica (provided the pictures are actually good), but ultimately furry is just an interest to me. It's an interest that I love, but it's only one small part of the complex human being that is me. So I can't classify myself as a furry, or really any one thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

> - I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
> - I occasionally roleplay as an anthropomorphic character.
> - I write stories which have anthropomorphic animals as main characters.



Well, I do that as well, but I don't think that's enough to call yourself a furry. I think of being a furry as more of an issue personal identity rather than the things that you do.


----------



## quill (Feb 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> > - I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
> > - I occasionally roleplay as an anthropomorphic character.
> > - I write stories which have anthropomorphic animals as main characters.
> 
> ...



I'd still consider myself one, I guess. I don't really know. I've always thought I was part animal since I was very young, mainly because I was adopted, but... *shrug* I guess I'm not sure.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

quill said:
			
		

> I've always thought I was part animal



There's your answer. You're definitely a furry.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope. Just someone who is fond of anthro art and such.


----------



## tamias6 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm... do I classify myself as a Furry?

I've always found myself soaking in anthropomorphic content for as long as I can remember. Old school animation from Disney, MGM, Warner Bros., and Hannah Barbara will grab my attention in short order. I draw furry art as well and have created a large stock of furry characters. I also come complete with a chipmunk as my fursona. I prefer to refer to him as a furry alter ego. So do I classify myself as a furry? Based on these aspects, furry it is.

What I don't do.

I don't do furry porn or "yiff" as it is so called. I am a professional artist. Yiff won't land me the type of jobs I'm seeking. Plus yiff is just not my cup of tea. I prefer to keep my furry content squeaky clean. 

I don't do spiritual furry. If you do this. That's fine with me. 

I don't fursuit. Though I'd like to try it someday. But for now I have no time or money for it.

I don't do the animals noises either. 

I also don't wear the collars and tails-- my preferences. 

For me, being a furry is a hobby or interest on the same plain as building model airplanes, amateur woodworking, crafting, and what not. Being a furry is one of the many interests I have.


----------



## quill (Feb 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> quill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. thanks for clearing that up 

I have always gotten on better with my cat than humans... lol...

And I could never quite determine just WHAT animal I thought I was partially...


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Oddly enough.
Yes.

Goddamnit.
Even though. Pandacats aren't real, so..yeaah...guess not :]


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 29, 2008)

I consider myself furry, I am charmed with the animals, to draw them, disguise myself as a wolf ... and other things that I will not say (like eating cookies with a disguise, arg, I have said it)


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, I consider myself 'a furry'.

-I draw Anthropomorphic animal art
-I often wear animal ears and tails
-I have a fursona
-I love animals like they were each individual human beings and get along very well with them. (I don't do yiff or anything though, please don't take that the wrong way)
-I really love anthropomorphic characters due to a certain sense of uniqueness that you can't always get with more human-type characters.

Though I also consider myself a hell of a lot of things that are fandom-realated,m and not just the furry fandom, so I'm not ONLY a furry ^^ That's just my only easily named fandom.


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Woofi said:


> No, I'm in denial. :|



Everyone who says "No" to this thread, should use this reply.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Ne0nie said:


> Everyone who says "No" to this thread, should use this reply.


I concur.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yup:

1. I think furries are sexy and arousing
2. I have several fursonas
3. I would fursuit if I had the chance
4. I would give practically anything to have a tail, ears, paws, etc.
5. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't.


I wish I had the cajones to be more of a furry in public because I love being one but I'm afraid of the reprecussions that exposing myself would have.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yup I sure do
-I enjoy the thought and sight of anthropomorphic creatures
-I enjoy and respect animals in real life
-I have a fursona
-I write stories with anthropomorphic animals
-The community is so friendly and welcoming

However, Giza once told me on a forum that all it takes to be furry is a mere interest in anthropomorphic animals


----------



## XoPp (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

i draw them, i would like to wear tail, ears and paws if i had em.
also i dream of having a real tail 

so yes.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I like I dream definitely yes!


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm a person.  I'm only involved in the furry hobby because some of my friends are.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes/No

Yes:
-Most of my work features anthropomorphic content
-I like several anthro artists
-Posting in a furry forum

No:
-Don't want to fursuit
-Not interested in conventions other than an excuse to meet one or two friends
-I never thought I have an animal spirit, or want to be an animal (it would suck, really)
-I loathe furry porn
-I like people and I'm pretty comfortable being a homo sapien. Thumbs are quite handy (no pun intended.)
-I don't growl or make animal motions in real life. I already have a hard time explaining that I'm not a nut case.
-Can't stand anthropomorphic stories.

Also, I think it's funny furries claim they want to be an animal. Last I checked, humans are classified in the Animalia kingdom, so, congratulations! You've been an animal this whole time.


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Well this is something I've been pondering for a while, heh. Here's my whys and why nots:

Why I am:
- I like looking at/drawing anthropomorphic art
- I don't mind looking at or sometimes drawing said art even if it's not completely squeaky clean
- I have an anthro character that basically is my fursona
- I have a lot of anthro characters I draw semi-often
- I enjoy the openness and accepting nature of a lot of the people I meet in the community
- I'm posting on a furry forum 

Why I'm not:
- My art's not limited to anthros - I draw a lot of non-anthro things as well
- I'm human last time I checked
- I never wear ears/tails/collars out in public (never will unless maybe Halloween calls for it)
- I don't fursuit
- I can't stand the drama that sometimes comes along in the community
- While I don't look down on anyone into the really kinky fetishes, a lot of them make me really uncomfortable
- I'm not sure I'd ever go to a con, even if all I did was meet up with some friends
- I make a good effort not to even mention I draw anthro art outside the community because...
- ... I hate being labeled as a furry

Most of the time I just don't worry too much about it. If all that makes me a fur that's okay, but if it doesn't that's okay, too. I guess I'm just along for the ride either way.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

In some ways yes, in some ways no. I guess the thing to do would be make a list...

Yes:
+I draw and am a fan of anthropomorphic art.
+I associate with the furry fandom.
+I am a member of a few websites built around the furry fandom. 
+I have a fair amount of friends within the fandom, and I've considered going to conventions in order to meet them. 
+I love animals (both human and non-human ).
+I have an anthropomorphic character that I use as my main character.

No:
-Fursuits scare the crap out of me, and I wouldn't consider wearing tails and such out in public. 
-Furry porn disgusts me, and nine times out of ten I will refuse to draw it (the tenth time is when it's hilarious). 
-I don't have a "fursona," by the most common definition of the word. What I mean by that is, I don't believe my character is my "inner self," my "spirit animal," or that I am in any way a monkeycat.
-I find myself frustrated and in disagreement with the fandom on a regular basis.
+While most members of the fandom seem to emphasize being accepting of everyone at all costs so no one feels "left out," I don't think that is at all the best policy.
-I am a human with a human "spirit." 
+I don't like to role-play as an animal (then again, I don't like role-playing).

I honestly think I fall more into the "anthro artist" category than the "furry" category, and I avoid referring to myself as the latter. I imagine that might bother some of you, but that's the way I see myself. X3


----------



## Jack (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yes I do call myself a furry, because I like anthropomorphism, I draw furry art, I view furry art of all types, I am making a fursuit, and I am going to start going to the conventions.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Sure, I suppose I am, but it is not an all consuming thing. I enjoy drawing/writing about/viewing anthro-related things. I think it would be fun go to a convention one day. Despite all this, I do not want to fur suit or even really wear a tail.


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

i like animals, anthropomorphic or not

call me a furry if you like, but i don't label myself as one.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Ehhh I am a furry. I wrestled with the whole philosophical dilema that a lot of you seem to be saying. "Ohh I am mot a furry because I don't dedicate that much time to it and don't share this belief or that." It is just a categorizatioin and a group that one affiliates with. The only reason it seems like such a big deal is becasue of the public perception of it.

I think if you are posting on this forum you must be slightly dedicated to the fandom unless you are looking to troll it or something. I am pretty much under the impression that you are either a fur or not. I have not met many quasi-furs out there and the same goes for ex furs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes i consider myself furry because:

I like anthropomorphic art
I like the stories
I like everything else in the fandom.


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Each person has their own definition of what a furry is and or should be. For the same reasons why one would consider themselves furry, I do not.

I do like the art. Erotic or not. Hell I know since I draw it.

However, I know the reason I enjoy the art is not because of the animal characteristics, but the human characteristics. You show me normal porn, I will get aroused. You show me two anthro foxes getting it on, I will get aroused. You show me two real life foxes mating and I'm not going to get aroused.

Another view I look at it is this:
I enjoy watching animes and hentais (Erotic anime). I even draw anime-style pictures as well sometimes. People who enjoy the art aspect as like I do, dont go around saying they feel a spiritual tie to the purple haired chick getting plowed by the demonic tenticles. Even the people who go to conventions and cosplay as their favorite character don't feel some kind of connection beyond "I like anime."

I have yet to find someone to tell me, "I swear that in my past life I was Ryoko from Tenchi Muyo." Honestly, I feel it's these reasons why furries get the flak they get from other social groups.

I don't feel any spiritual tie with an animal. I don't believe I have an inner animal, or any of that.

I have no need to fursiut, though I do not have a problem with fursuiters.

Roleplaying as a furry does not make you a furry. That's the whole point of roleplaying, that you pretend you are something you are not. Just like when little five year olds go around playing "pretend."

So in my aspect, no I am not a furry. If you think just because I like furry art that I'm a furry then that's your perogative. To be a furry is a lifestyle, it's far beyond a level of:
*shrugs* "Robin Hood" is probably my favorite movie.

Sorry for the long rant but I always get into arguements about this subject.


----------



## therealist (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

No, I don't consider myself a "Furry" in its purest definition.  You could loosely group me in, but it's only a generalization.  I'm very limited as to what I get involved with.  Here's why:

- I *do* appreciate cartoon art, and I've been a fan of "toon animals" since my childhood.
- I *do *tend to enjoy softcore erotica in terms of art, as I see the passion, beauty and emotion most others could never fathom.
- I *do *produce mostly adult-natured art, because the characters therein are the most 'lifelike' from my viewpoint.
- I *do repsect others whose opinions differ than mine*, and I'll say that here since this is a list of things that apply to me.

However, 

- I *do not *wish that I were an animal for any other reason than "Ignorance Is Bliss, Intelligence Is Torment."
- I *do not *wear mascot suits, ears, tails or anything of the sort.  Nor do I have the desire to do so.
- I *do not *find anthropomorphic animal characters sexually attractive or arousing in any way.  Nor am I attracted to animals (some people are).
- I *do not *incorporate "Furry" elements into my everyday lifestyle.
- I *do not *belive that I am the re-incarnation of an animal spirit.

Bottom line:  my association with the "Fandom" is strictly artistic in nature.  My utmost goal and reason for being an artist is to achieve the ultimate perfection in character design--to ultimately find the pinpoint location where elegance, beauty and simplicity meet.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Si senor, I's very furry. I think anything goes better with furry, and thus, apply that as consistently as possible, especially to myself, which I consider is what makes ME a furry instead of a fan of furry. I disagree with the idea of applying it to everyone within the fandom just to be inclusive, because it dilutes the furryness and is based on the idea that you have to "belong" to something to have meaning.


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'd say quasi.

Reasons:

* I love animals (not in the sick way), thus I have a liking for anthropomorphic art.
* I do NOT like anthro porn. Then again I'm one of VERY few men who doesn't like porn at all so that's a non-issue.
* My demi-dragonsona is in a few of my mental fan-fictions, usually as the main antagonist.
* I do not really associate myself with the fandom that much. Sure I go on the official chatroom, and I might RP as my demi-dragonsona every so often, but that's pretty much it. Course I wouldn't mind going to a con once or twice in my life, but my dislike of social situations and lack of transportation kinda get in the way. Yes, 20 and I still rely on my 'personal limo'. If you want to go into this further then PM me. Otherwise, it's on a need to know basis. (not that I have an issue with talking about myself, but I don't want THEM getting a hand of my info and I assume you know what I mean by THEM)


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I honestly don't know if I'm a furry. I'm a little confused as to what makes a person a furry and what doesn't. Opinions anybody?

+ I like to draw anthros
+ I love animals
+ I like Redwall, and I RP Redwall characters
+ I have a tail and puppy ears and some wolf paw slippers that I occasionally wear for fun, but never in public.
+ I wouldn't mind trying a fursuit one of these days, it seems fun, but I'm not sure.
+ Ever since I was a kid, I've had a unique bond with animals, and I never really thought I fit in completely with humans.

- I hate furry porn.
- I draw other things in addition to anthros
- I really have no desire to be something other then a human, being human is cool with me.
- I don't think I would wear a fursuit in public unless EVERYONE else was doing it, too.
- I don't have any desire to have being a furry be like, a lifestyle for me or anything.
- I don't act like an animal, though I used to when I was a kid. Well.. actually I take that back. Sometimes I act like an animal.
- I don't really go to conventions.

So am I a furry..?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes I am a furry and the fact it confuses the heck out of my dad makes it even more fun !


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yup, I am a furry.

- I like drawing and writing about furs.
- I really want to go to some cons.
- I like wearing my fox accessories (Although for some reason, I don't think I'll really enjoy fursuiting)
- Yes, it arouses me in some ways. (Not the actual porn though. Never liked 'Porn' in general)


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

No.
I draw all my characters, and some of them happen to be anthropomorphic animals. Some happen to be elves, some demons, some humans, ect.

I like the art on an artistic or humor level, or characters on a character level, animal or not.

So no, I don't consider myself a furry.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

well, yea, otherwise half of us wouldn't be here.
i like drawing anthro animals
i like to look at all kinds of anthro drawings
i got a tail. 
and i went psycho on a kid for making fun of furries in 12th grade,so yea , i've even fought for us.beat that! oh yea, and i didn't WIN the fight, but he felt it for the following week.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I rather like the word ( Were) because furrys can be anything even something not furry,. so Were fits me better,. because I'm not always hairy,.Lol
that and furrys at time always have that comical sense,.style to them and I like to always look as real as possible,.for a Were.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm kind of a closet furry:

I love furry art - both mature and non-mature
I write anthro stories
I do have a fursona

However:

I will not do the fursuit thing.
You will never see me at an Anthrocon... Ever.

There, i said it; happy now?


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



ibengmainee said:


> I have yet to find someone to tell me, "I swear that in my past life I was Ryoko from Tenchi Muyo."



These people exist. Trust me. There's a lot of them. You can find them on LJ, spouting off that their souls are copyright infringements. They terrify me.


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Well, I certainly think I'm a furry. 
I didn't know the fandom existed until College, but I've been actively drawing furry stuff for as long as I can remember. And I currently participate in the fandom. I even wear a tail at conventions. 

But according to a lot of people in this thread, I can't be a furry because I don't believe I have an animal soul, or because I don't fursuit (I'd like to, though! I just don't have that kind of money, and I know my cat would pee on it any way D: ), or because I participate in other fandoms too, etc. :< 

But I decided that I'm a furry, and that's good enough for me. :3


----------



## CarlMinez (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I define myself as a Furry since i enjoy furry artwork. ...Much.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah, I do.
-I love anthropomorphic art and fiction.
-I create anthropomorphic art and fiction.
-I have a fursona.
-I am in the process of creating a little set of a tail and ears for myself, and may eventually turn it into a halfsuit.
-I'm not sure if I want a fursuit yet (Mainly because I overheat very easily, and walking around in a fursuit could prove difficult.), but I definitely want to create my own halfsuit eventually.
-I'd love to attend a furry convention.

Though yeah, my anthropomorphic art, aside from when I just draw intelligent ferals, is more of a... Hm... I don't know how to word it.
I plan on writing a graphic novel once my art gets good enough, and I';ve started designing characters, and all the characters are anthros, but I think of them as first and foremost humans. I gave them the traits of animals I associated with their personality.


----------



## Ziggy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I dunno. On the one hand, my art isn't really overtly anthro (my characters don't wear clothes or have human-esque torsos, they're just animals with facial expressions and some human tendancies). I also don't go to conventions or have a suit or role play or anything like that.

But on the other hand, the very basic definition of a furry is someone who just likes cartoon/anthro animals, and I do, so in that respect I probably am. But then so are a lot of people who've never heard of furry 

I dunno. Doesn't bother me. Im happy to be called one if people think I am one, or not if they don't. I don't personally refer to myself as one usually, but have no problem if others do.


----------



## CarlMinez (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I think you can call yourself a furry if you like catooned animals. 
Ofcorse that doesnt counts for the kiddies.


----------



## AxlePerri (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

YES


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

No I don't really classify myself as FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!?!?!??!!?!?!??!?!??!?!??!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!Â¡?!?!?!?Â¿Â¡!? In fact, I'm not a furry. Which is why I joined a furry forum, and became an active member.

NO DUH.


----------



## bozzles (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes.

- I dig anthropomorphic animals.
- I fap to porn of said animals.
- I draw said animals.
- I enjoy all sorts of media that features said animals.
- I luurve collars.
- I've never worn a tail, but I can imagine I would enjoy it.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Well, the minute I started to become aroused by furry porn was the moment I decided 'yep, I'm a furry!'. I have zero interest in fursuiting or conventions, and the stories don't interest me greatly either.

Seeing as I draw, I appreciate the art on an artistic level as well as the porno side of it!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Mcgorver, your response wins. 


anyway, yes I do consider myself a furry. 

because:
I have always been into anthros and personified animals. 
I make fursuits, and have my own which I fursuit in. 
I draw furry art.
I enjoy furry art (not so much the mature side of it, though.)
I defend furries against my anti-furry and 4chan-going friends. 
I would love to attend anthrocon, however I missed it last year. 
I wear a tail on a regular basis.
I openly tell people I am a furry if the question arises.


and most of all, because it's fun to be a furry. :3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Nope...
I'm a otherkin XD (-.- i know that's furry too! Wa a jk)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah, sure. I'm a furfag.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, i am a furry:

- I have a fursona
- I really want to fursuit badly.
- I enjoy (and sometimes) fap to furry porn, espically the gay stuff (oh man *blushes deep red*)
- i love anthromorphic animals with a passion.
- I really love fat furries and vore.
- Sometimes, i feel more attacted to anthros then humans(this is actually alot)
- Someday will attend a furry con


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

...hm.

I like the aesthetics of anthropomorphics.  (I find the blend of human and animal characteristics physically attractive.)
I envy the abilities of certain animals - better sight, hearing, smell... run faster, jump higher, fly, swim farther, etc. and find myself wishing I had those abilities at my disposal.
I empathize well with most animals - they make a lot more sense than most people.
I'm less than pleased with humanity's behavior at times, and I find myself sometimes wishing I could honestly say I'm not a human.  (Though I realize that if the mind is human, it matters not what the body is.)

I don't intend to fursuit.  I MIGHT attend a con, given enough opportunity.  I DO look at and enjoy pornographic art involving anthropomorphics.  Non-morphics in porn, sapient or not, aren't my thing, really, though I can't argue against the fact that they possess an elegance that humans can never match.  I harbor no ill will towards zoos, though I am most definitely not one.  I do not believe I possess an animal's spirit, soul, or mind trapped within a human form - I'm human, through and through, for better or for worse.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah, I'm kind of a furry. I like furs, end of, really. I mean I'm a human, and I'm happy with that but it doesn't mean I'm beyond fantasizing about what life would be like as such, but they'll never be anything more than that.

The thing is, as an example, dog anthros are happy, playful and intelligent creatures; real dogs walk into walls and eat cat shit. I think the only thing dog anthros and dogs _really_ have in common is that they'll both try and fuck anything with a hole in it.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

No, I'm not a furry.

I'll be very thorough, here.

I do-
enjoy and draw anthro art
enjoy chatting on these forums
have pets and like caring for animals
Collect animal bones, skins/pelts, feathers, etc.

I don't-
Consider the furry fandom to be an important part of my life
Feel any emotional connection with non-human animals
Have any connection/communication with the furry community other that furAffinity and the forums
Post most of my art on FurAffinity- the majority of what I draw and everything I sculpt goes on deviantART.
Enjoy or draw pornographic anthro art. 
Have a "fursona" which I think represents me better than or as well as my human self
Have any interest in fursuiting, going to conventions, or doing anything furry-related in real life. it's purely a visual thing for me.
Want to be anything besides human, myself. I'm boring like that.
Think that a _real_ anthro would be more attractive than a human. People just look ugly in anime style.
Draw as many anthros as I do regular animals or people
Most importantly, call myself a furry.

EDIT: if you want to say I'm in denial or something you're going to wait until "furry" actually has  a single definition that is uniformly agreed upon.


----------



## Karegian (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I've seen so much debate on this subject." What is furry?"...
And the truth is that only YOU can decide if you are or not...

You might only like the artwork...you might only like the cartoons...you might just love one aspect of the entire thing, and consider yourself a furry...or you might get involved as much as you can, and not consider yourself a furry.

Strange isn't it...

Anyhoo, from what I've seen there isn't a yes or no answer to this...in fact it's more based on a "level" of furriness. Like I said above.


For myself however...I am a Furry...plain and simple.

Do I really need to give reasons as to why? Does anyone?

Ok then...

I have been a furry my entire life...
I love animals, and have a deep emotional connection with them.
I have a spiritual connection with animals also, and I do have a fursona, which I use online and in real life.
I RP my fursona online, and others seem to think it's quite funny, which is what I intend when I do...I don't take it too seriously.
I seriously intend to go fursuiting, attend conventions and generally get involved as much as I can.
I love the artwork...mainly because of the detail that artists put into them, and the way they make the characters come alive. I only wish I could draw them myself.
I love anthropomorphic animals...their attitudes, their personalties and so much more (talking the cartoon ones here).

So far I've spoken to a lot of other furries and they all strike me as being so much more friendly, compassionate, helpful, open minded, non judgemental...(the list goes on) than anyone I know that isn't a furry.

I've not been abused or had anything nasty said to me by any of them...and I don't expect to.

I'm actually so happy that I've found the fandom, and that I am indeed a furry, that I have been trying to get others to feel as I do. Pride in the fact that we are part of this community.

And for me...being furry, things can only get better.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm a furry. You don't need to know why.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



CombatRaccoon said:


> Mcgorver, your response wins.


COOL WHAT DO I WIN?!


----------



## bozzles (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

So since when has being a furry meant anything more than liking anthro art?


----------



## Toxicat (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I don't consider myself a furry for the simple fact that it isn't a lifestyle for me. It just isn't one of the hobbies or passions that define me.

I do, however, like the community a great deal. I've always viewed the majority of the furry community as something very fun, something that doesn't take itself seriously, and something that makes fun of itself in good humor; toss some art and such in the mix and you have a really fun hobby!

While I can see myself hanging out with some of the furries I've met online, I wouldn't go out of my way to go to a convention. The idea of going to one makes me nervous not for my safety, but personal comfort; there are some things in the furry community that I wouldn't want to see in RL anymore than I want to see it online. 

I do find some furry art/writing sexy. It doesn't trump my human sex life, not by a long run, but I still have a soft spot for it.

I'd never buy a fursuit and there's a pretty good chance that I'll never wear one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, I classify myself as a Furry, but I don't know my reasons.


----------



## Mirka (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm a furry, but why? I love animals, love the beautiful art, the people are wicked awesome, and I have a fursona that I modeled off of myself pretty much. I've got a bag of faux fur waiting to be turned into a fursuit too but I haven't had the time or patience to start the project. =3 I tend to bark at people or yelp when in pain, which is quite weird. I'm a new furry, but concidering my obsessions, hobbies, and what people have said - I've always been furry and never realized / accepted it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I don't really classify myself.

I like too many things to limit myself to simple labels.


----------



## wolfikurt (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm a furry, and the reasons are simple: I love the art, and i'm attracted to anthros


----------



## Keto BlueKanine (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah, I consider myself a fur.

I think the fact that I am a big fan of anthropomorphic animals is enough for me to call myself a fur, among other geeky things.

I think that's all it really takes though, for anybody to call themselves a fur; to be a fan of anthropomorphic animals. But on the same time, if someone is a big fan of anthro animals, they don't HAVE to call themselves a fur if they don't want to....

So if someone WANTS to call themselves a fur, I think the minimum requirement is just that they like anthro animals.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I say yes.

why:
- I like the art (as well as the mature side of it)
- I want to go to a convention
- I'm on this site
- I like to be part of the community
- I have a persona that I feel represents me more than my human self
- I'd like to fursuit
- I'm attracted more to anthros than humans


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I don't like any of the pictures, I don't like to pretend I am an animal, I don't really like animals, I have no desire to be accepted by anyone.  Most of my posts in this forum have been about Star Trek. I think I joined this site because it was new to me... I believe I found it wile finding more information on M'ress from Star Trek.
I will probably stop visiting this site in the near future from lack of interest.
So no.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Never classified  my/self as a furry.
I am more of a _therianthrope_


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, I call myself a furry.

- I like looking at athropomorphic art. Clean or otherwise.
- I have a fursona.
- I've researched cons and meets with the intention of attending one day.
- I've been doing research on suit making and suiting with the intention of getting a fursuit one day.
- I break into a cold sweat if I hear any non-furry saying words like "Fur" or "anthropomorphic". Subconcious thing brought on by the fandom, I suppose.
- I'm right here, aren't I?


----------



## Wulfshade (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

- I like the art (PG and R rated alike)
- I chat with furries
- I have a sona
- I'm a geek
- I'm a perv
- I've got issues

That is; yes.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

No; I'm just here for the food . Yeah, I do. I draw anthropomorphic animals, I post on this forum, I have a fursona etc.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Shenzi said:


> I'm a furry. You don't need to know why.


It's because you've fucked dogs, isn't it? >_>

YIFF IN HELL, FURFAGS


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



TheGreatCrusader said:


> YIFF IN HELL, FURFAGS


With pleasure!  [/decent response to trolls]


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



TheGreatCrusader said:


> YIFF IN HELL, FURFAGS



ENJOY YOUR LAWN BOWLING IN HEAVEN, NORMALFAGS 

I love that response, can't remember where I first heard it though.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

i love that most of the people who posted 'no' in this thread are just using a defintion of furry that they specifically altered so that they don't fit under it

i hate that furry is a dirty enough word such that people would actually do that


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I consider myself a furrie because I am a fan of the arts and an active member of the fandom. I make costumes, and enjoy volunteering my time while wearing them.

I adore the art, and I love the concept of things that share human and animal qualities. I also love seeing the idea show up in literature as well.

However as a furrie I am objective to the point that it pisses people off. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I answer yes.

[+] I am fond of animals, feral or anthro [though not in a sexual way]
[+] I draw anthro animals.
[+] I think it would be neat to be an anthro animal instead of a human [though I don't desperately seek to be one]
[+] I post on this forum.


----------



## Keto BlueKanine (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



FourLetterWord said:


> i hate that furry is a dirty enough word such that people would actually do that



Ya know, I'm not referring to anybody, and I didn't read any previous posts to see who fit what you had just said, buuuut, I'd like to reply to what you pointed out.

I DO think it DOES kinda suck that some people have found "furry" to be a bit of a dirty word.

I don't know if I'm being naive or anything, but I still like to believe (hope?) that "furry" can simply be someone who, first off, simply is a fan of anthropomorphics, and second, wants to even bother labeling themselves.

I mean, okay, there is a ton of weird stuff, there's the whole adult portion of it, but seriously, we've got one of the best fandoms here. We've got a ton of awesome artists (visual, writers, etc), generally most everyone is accepting, and generally most everyone loves having fun (cleanly).

And Fur cons? They're so different from any other convention I've been to, have seen, and are damn more fun and laid back.

Yeah,  it's super geeky, from dressing up like walking animals and such, but at least personally, I know once I got over myself worrying about how geeky it was, I began to start to really enjoy it. 

Though, not to say the fandom is perfect. I'm just saying, it's a shame that the word has a 'dirty' feel to some folk.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



TheGreatCrusader said:


> It's because you've fucked dogs, isn't it? >_>
> 
> YIFF IN HELL, FURFAGS


Bwhaha I'm antidogfucking. Although yiff....that is TRULY OUTSTANDING.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes.

-I greatly enjoy antro cartoons
-I would prefer to be an Anthropomorphized animal rather than the human I am.
-I think that Yaoi isn't horible either, even tho I am straight
-I like a few suits
-the poses get to me.
-I even like cartoons with animal based charaters that are antro.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, I finally admited being a furry.

I have my own fursona.
Love to search art and so.
Betting to finance my fursuit.
Prefer to be an anthro than a human so hard.
Growl, howl and bite in public. ^_^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I consider myself a furrie because I enjoy the furrie community, I enjoy looking at art of anthropomorphic characters made for the fandom, I also enjoy fursuiting, making my own costumes with the aid of my best friend, and making costumes for other people.

I do write stories featuring anthropomorphic animals catering to the furrie fandom, and I engage in discussion with furs online, as well as off-line. I go to fur cons when I can, and...I support the fandom. So that is why I consider myself a furrie.

To the OP, you probably have the DNA of countless organisms that existed years and years ago because of how evolution works.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes.

I am sexually attracted to dragons.
I have a very conservative side to my personality, but I also have a side that one might call my "dragon" side that is almost in direct opposition to it.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yes,
-I like things relating to anthropomorphic animals.
-I collect plushies.
-I love anthro characters
-I wish i could go to an anthro con
-I Love anthro art
-I like the label xD haha im apart of the system!!!


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yeah, i classify myself as a furry.

i think anthropomorphic animals are cool and interesting.
i like wearing a tail and ears.
making tails is, quite possibly, more fun than wearing them.
i like being a part of the furry community.
i like drawing anthropomorphic animals better than humans [plus i'm a lot better at drawing anthro animals than humans].
the idea of anthropomorphic animals is fun.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Am I a furry? DIEHARD!!! It is mostly the <===O3 that drove me to it. But yes, I am constantly thinking dirty thoughts of wolves, foxes, canids in general doing very naughty things. I have plushies, draw and recently just wrote a story. And it is enjoyable to talk to others that have the same ideas in mind. I could go on trying to convince everyone but you would have to meet me IRL to really know how much I am <===O3 about anthro canids doing the nasty stuff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah I guess so,

-Finds anthro animals cool
-There are interesting people in the fandom


----------



## FurTheWin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah, I do.

Reasons:
- I like the art.
- I like the adult art.
- I even draw occationally.
- I like the community.
- I would even like to *be* a true fur, if such a thing were possible.

And also:
- It's just a simple and good way to identify someone being part of the furry fandom. Instead of writing something like "fan of anthropomorphic art", I can write "fur" and everyone [in the fandom] knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yes

because:
I enjoy anthro art (clean and porn)
somewhere in my subconscious i need a group to "be a part of" that i feel superior to
i like the community (some of you)
i like cute things, would like to be a part of that (to clarify:  because that is something i feel i lack, whether actively or not i don't really know)


----------



## Talvi (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm not a furry. I don't like 99% of the art, don't like most of the people on this forum p), if I ever fursuited I'm sure other fursuiters would want to punch me in the face for ruining their "immersion" or whatever (it'll never happen). There's quite a few other things that I'm more interested in.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Talvi said:


> I'm not a furry. I don't like 99% of the art, don't like most of the people on this forum p), if I ever fursuited I'm sure other fursuiters would want to punch me in the face for ruining their "immersion" or whatever (it'll never happen). There's quite a few other things that I'm more interested in.


 
Thats pretty much the same as me.

Don't let my name fool ya.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I call myself furry because the definition of furry from WikiFur matches me perfectly. Cept' fursuit though..


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm not a furry!

Yaaaay!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I would say I am.

I like furry art (mostly clean and tasteful stuff)
I like stories with furries (again clean and tasteful)
I am planning on writing a fantasy series with furries
There are some spiritual aspects (I do not believe I'm a furry trapped in a human body. Let's get that idea straight.)
I roleplay as a furry on some sites.

Am I hard core furry.

Nah.

I'm not into yiff, I don't go to conventions yet, and I don't fursuit.

Sage Fox


----------



## Nylak (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes.

1. I haven't run screaming in horror from this forum yet.

...What, you need more?  :3


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yeah probably
1. love furs (non sexually)
2. I rp them alot (5 characters and counting)
3. just want to cuddle 90% percent of furs
4. would be willing to tolerate the 10% 

and thats about it XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

i am 1000% sure that im not^^
i like some pieces of art but that doesnt say anything because i like all kinds of art as long as they look good to me.
i havent met any furries in real life yet but i wouldnt have any problems hanging out with furries. if a friend of mine told me he was a furry i wouldnt have any problems with that^^ as long as he was happy, i would be happy for him as well


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I think I can consider myself a furry because 

> I like furry art and other aspects of the furry fandom.
> I'm practically a part of the fandom now, if only in a small way.
> I like the porn.
> I like the community and making friends with furs.


----------



## archemedes_rex (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Thing is, when I was in high school in the early eighties, EVERYBODY in art class that could actually draw, drew what was then called "funny animals".

Sometimes they were more Human-shaped, sometimes more animal-shaped, but they could always TALK. I, back in 1983, when I was thirteen, came up with a character named "Johnny Blade", from the Black Sabbath song. He looked like a lynx head and tail stuck on a Human body. 

Much later I came up with the character I take my screenname from, Archemedes Rex, Alpha Tauri Starship Captain. He looks vaguely like some Terrestrial animal, from the neck up.

Finally, in 2004, I discovered, inadvertently, the website Foxxfire(I was looking for Firefox but couldn't remember the name right), and frankly I was disgusted.

BUT, it was the very first time I'd seen the term "Furry" used to mean "anthropomorphic animals".

That term, "Furry", got me hooked onto a lot of good webcomics.

I started looking at a lot of Furry sites. My wife caught me, she thinks it's funny. Oh well. One of these days she'll get ahold of some mascot outfit and make me wear it. Outside.

But anyway, since I like drawing Furry art, and I like LOOKING at furry art, yeah, that makes me a Furry.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

*claps at archemedes_rex*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

just TRY and out-furry me >=3


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes and no
-I like both kinds of the art
-I like almost all anthro animals
-to put it simply i enjoy everything about the fandom
No:
-I dont own a fursuit......yet
-I havent been to a con yet so noone would know if i am or not....(but im going to one soon)


To me to be concidered a real furry youd have to enjoy everything. And thats why i dont concider my self as a real furry until i go to a con and gets me a fursuit. But right now im like half


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Reconwulf said:


> Yes and no
> -I like both kinds of the art
> -I like almost all anthro animals
> -to put it simply i enjoy everything about the fandom
> ...



well then, you're just as furry as I am. I don't own a fursuit... yet, nor have I been to a con, but I'm going to further confusion in january =3


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



NekoFox08 said:


> well then, you're just as furry as I am. I don't own a fursuit... yet, nor have I been to a con, but I'm going to further confusion in january =3



Thats cool i wish i could go to more but im only allowed to go to the one in denver in may....until i can get a job and pay to travel to other ones


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I am furry because, well, everyone else has pretty much said it. Although i do not draw, but have been very tempted to sit and write stories. I can't draw, not even if my life depended on it.


----------



## Jax (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Furry...yes...before furry was cool. Still furry, with or without the fandom...no suit yet...write and publish (micro)...never give it up! You'll have to pry it away from my cold dead fingers...no wait, that was something else. I still believe in people... but my characters don't have human qualities...some humans have Sanalie characters! Humans stand, talk, think, sometimes like Jax, they just are not as humane has Jax is. That ought to confuse someone. Like the wolf says "I don't care!"


----------



## Xeans (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I am a furry
I write fantasy and most of my characters are anthropomorphic animals
I love to read a story where the characters are anthro/nonmorphic animals
I love a good movie with anthro animals
I have a certain hard to describe affinity for wolves


----------



## archemedes_rex (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Reconwulf said:


> Yes and no
> -I like both kinds of the art
> -I like almost all anthro animals
> -to put it simply i enjoy everything about the fandom
> ...



Being a furry doesn't require a fursuit. Just liking and drawing anthro characters are the only requirements.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Wolf-Bone said:


> No, I do not consider myself a furry. I'm a fan of many things anthropomorphic, I draw, and my love for anthropomorphism and art are central to who I am. But furry is the fandom, not the work, not the broader sets of ideas about anthropomorphism. And as fun as some parts of the fandom are, they are not central to my being. If the fandom suddenly went away, the work and my art would remain, and I would remain, but I could not picture myself existing without _my_ work and _my_ art. Do you see the difference now? It's like even though I'm a fan of Star Trek, I don't call myself a Trekkie, because the Star Trek _fandom_ isn't that important to me.



"


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

furry is a generic term to give a group of people who like anthro art.

Porn, non porn, cartoon, or real life art is art,  you dont have to be one thing to like the other.

I am a former disney dancer, and on the rare occasions I had to do what are called character sets, where you done a suit and go be tigger or mickey etc.  I can tell you the sheer joy on a kids face, young or old has nothing to do with being a furry.  I think having a fur suit makes you more of a performer than an animal.  I want one, so that I can entertain people while at conventions.

But as to being a furry.  I'm here.  But in all reality, I am a therian.  I have know I was an animal from back when I was 11 and my girlfriend and I had our first sexual encounter.  We both growled and whined and yipped amoung other things.  I find myself walking on the balls of my feet when I am destracted and not forcing myself to walk normal.  I am a wolf trapped inside human skin and I find that the people here, are more like family, abit disfunctional at times, than anything I have ever known.  With the exception of my wolves.

So yes Im a furry.  The art is kewl, even the bad stuff, and wither its erotic or simple nature art, its soo kewl that there are people who have the gift to draw.  Me I can build you a liquid cooled computer but my stick figures laugh at me.

Defending something you like to someone who has no clue is pointless.  I simple tell them I like the aspects of this fandom/family and leave it at that.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

i classify myself as a furry because i sure look like one and im not really scared of words so why not


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes I do. I have a big interest in anthro art in general and would like to own a fur suit in the future. I read furry comics every once in a while, and talk with other furries. Plus I have my own fursona and like all sorts of animals.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Well, it depends. Everyone sort of has a different interpretation of furry, I think.

I consider myself furry because I enjoy anthropomorphic art. I do not think that I am an otter spirit in a human body or anything like that (I respect people that do, though). Ultimately I think that furries simply have an interest in furry art, plain and simple.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Furry?  Part of me is.  In a Renascence-man sort of way.  I appreciate the finer art (including the better erotic imagery), am a patron of a few artists and enjoy the passion and energy that the forum and forum members bring.


----------



## alicewater (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I say no, I am not a Furry.

I'm more on the kinky side of things then the Furry side. 
Pluse I just like messing with people.


----------



## Skyfox1 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Through the definitions and perceptions I hold for the term of "furry", yes I do consider myself very much a furry.  I also hold other labels based on how I feel as an animal and how I love and respect animals, but those are beside the point.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yes


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I don't know. I enjoy looking at the art, whatever it may depict. I enjoy the anthro cartoons. I have a hedgehog persona, and will have a wolf one eventually. Have furry friends. Does that make me one?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

its funny how we have threads about how hard it is to define 'furry' but we dont have threads about *why* it's hard to define furry

it turns out the only reason it's hard is that there are a ton of people with specific motive to *not* be a furry gumming up what should ordinarily be a dry, academic conversation

ps if you are the kind of person who does not call themselves a furry but has had multiple arguments about whether or not you're a furry, all hosted by FurAffinity, then you are indeed a furry

you've caught it from the groundwater by now, if nothing else (seriously though stop being weird about it, we're obviously just trying to figure shit out, we're not out to put you in a box and you already look like a furry to 99% of the world so why bother with the weird avoid-the-label game)


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I participate in the fandom, so I am a furry.


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Summercat said:


> Yes.
> 
> I consider myself furry.
> 
> ...



my god you just said


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



PriestRevan said:


> I participate in the fandom, so I am a furry.



=^.^=


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

One words: Yes x3


----------



## Doug (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I am new to the fandom, but yes, I consider myself to be a "furry" 

I've always enjoyed the art, and I'm now learning how to draw. 
I hope to attend a convention next year
I enjoy the media and communities


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I've probably been a furry longer than I realised. I've been watching The Wombles since as far as I can remember. Still do watch it.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



WolvesSoulZ said:


> One words: Yes x3


thats more like 3 words and a letter with a number


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes. I'm a fan of media whether it be animation, art or literature which anthropomorphise animals. I'm clearly participating in the fandom and I've met with other people outside of the internet on the grounds that they share a similiar fondess.

I have little shame referring to myself a furry, granted I'm not about to cry out over rooftops or anything, not that I would if I could.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Oni said:


> I classify myself as a furry/fur because of certrain traits I have.
> 
> - I am fond to anthropomorphic animals.
> - I enjoy looking at sexual depections which have anthropomorphic animals as subjects.
> ...



Yes. and no.

If the reason that I would be considered a furry, fur, furr or whatever is because I fap to anthro art, then no. I used to be a furry then but I am growing out of it (by that standard). Yes if you look at my favs on FA I has pr0n but I mainly fap to hyooman pr0n.

If the reason that I would be considered a furr is because I roleplay or fursuit, then no again since I has no suit and I don't roleplay (at least not yet) as my character.

My reason for yes is that I feel more connection to animals than I do to hyoomans. I look at an animal and I feel that they know me better than anyone hyooman can. Maybe that's because I push others away and maybe because I feel I can be myself around animals. I can get close to an animal and physically touch one when I haven't been able to touch another hyooman (except for the occasional bland hug) since I was too big to sit on my mom's lap. 

Anyhoo, kinda got off track but yeh, I would consider myself a furr because I can relate to the characters because it brings something I can touch into the hyooman realm.

oh and I'm sorta a furry spiritualist...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I sense necroers.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Don't make me turn you into a newt xp


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



kevVral said:


> Don't make me turn you into a newt xp



I'm not, wolf.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yush i does! :3

i...
-loves the art
-draws the art
-loves other furries
-watches furry toons and anime
-are currently making a fursiut

and unfortunately, has a brother who trolls on 4chan T^T
he labels me a furfag


----------



## kevVral (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Lyrihl said:


> and unfortunately, has a brother who trolls on 4chan T^T
> he labels me a furfag



That suxors. I would hate it if anyone of my family was a troll... D:<


----------



## kevVral (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



brownsquirrel said:


> I'm not, wolf.



oh and btw...I'm not a wolf.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



kevVral said:


> That suxors. I would hate it if anyone of my family was a troll... D:<


 its wierd, cause my mom is mundane, my brother's a troll, and im a furry. guess we're a variety family...


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Fur yes, I to at least around most of my friends.
I do because I act very much like a shepard.
1. I bite and claw and generally enjoy very animalistic sex.
2. I tend to make rather pup like noises (my dog and I used to play the "huff" game. You know the half bark that puppy do to play). 
3.I cock my head from side to side when confused or curious.
4. I tend to make my bed into a random pile of blanket nestings. 

I think thats my list. I don't know why I act this way only that I do.


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Lyrihl said:


> yush i does! :3
> 
> i...
> -loves the art
> ...


 

My exgirlfriend and her new boyfriend call me a furfag too >< its slightly irritating. But I guess I could care less what they think. I am what I am, and I enjoy my animal self


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

i joined FA to figure that out....can't beat em' join em'!


----------



## Reaxku The Fox (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yesh!
-I draw furries
-Love the art
-Love the ppls
-Have a fursonia
-Want to fursuit
-I growl
-I wear a collar
-Like yiff and to yiff
-Want badly to go to a fur convention (They are just so far away!)


----------



## koppnik (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes. I draw it, look at it (Not the adult stuff though) and I think it would be awesome to be my fursona (Which isn't _quite_ ready yet). I'm still hesitant about the conventions and I'm what some people call a closet fur. I kind of want a fursuit, too. But, yeah, I'm a furry.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I honestly don't consider myself one. When I found out about the fandom 3-4 years ago, I was a part of it for a year or two. The shine dulled, and the reason why I entered into it was stupid.

I do, however, use furry outlets (forums, art sites, etc.) to keep in touch with people I met while I was in the fandom.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm into furry, why wouldn't i consider myself furry?


----------



## Floyd (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I think so..

I love drawing furry art
I love seeing others' furry art
I love reading furry stories
I love watching furry movies
I love and collect all kinds of furry stuff
I love my cat, she's like my furry little daughter
I love taking long naps under a furry blanket with furry pillows
I love wearing anything furry
I love fur!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## AgentDiego007 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes =D

-I love furry art
-Have an anthro character
-I prefer being anthro more than being a human
-I own a partial fursuit =D Tiger tail,ears and paws <3
-Gotta love the pr0nz =D
-I feel that I have a connection with the animals 
That's pretty much all =D I think I can classify myself as a furry xD


----------



## Tryp (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I don't really know if I'm a "furry".

-I enjoy the art and FA in general
-I don't fursuit
-While I like animals, I don't feel a real connection to them
-I'd stay human if given the choice of human or animal/anthro


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I consider my self a furry
Reasons why?

I love seeing movies and cartoons that show anthropomorphic characters as the main.
I love seeing sexual art work and Non sexual of anthro characters
I don't feel like a human and when I see myself in a mirror I see an animal not human
When I play games with anthro characters I feel attached to them
The blood coursing through my veins feels very animal like as well
My list can go on X3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I enjoy the art in a non-sexual manner.
I draw the art.
Other reasons.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Like half-furry, if that makes any sense.

Why/How?

- I enjoy anthro/furry art. 
- Games with furries appeal to me.
- I enjoy the comics.
- I have a fursona.
- I role play it.
- I think that putting on a tail/ears would be interesting.
- I draw anthro/furry characters.
- I love animals and think they make more sense than humans.

- I'm not so sure I would ever want to actually be my fursona.
- I don't usually have a sexual attraction to anthro/furry things, though I sometimes do. I'm not into the p0rn though.
- The idea of a convention doesn't appeal to me very much, however I heard of a "furry camp" which does.
- I don't care for putting on a suit or making one.
- I'm not obsessed with all things furry. It's more of a hobby.


No--------(Me)-----Yes


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

In a sense.

-I like arthro and regular art.
-I enjoy the sexual stuff [if its good]
-I enjoy the comics
-I have a fursona [no matter how unimaginative it is]
-And i like anything that can be categorized as furry.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm most definitely a furry.  If you're posting on this forum, you are a furry.

What you should be asking is "Do you classify yourself as a 'FURFAG?'"  to which I personally would say, no.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



TakeWalker said:


> Yes.
> 
> I participate in the furry fandom and consider myself a furry.


Ditto


----------



## Attaman (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

No, I am not a furry.  I do not have any furry artists I watch, any particular interest to animals, do not have any persona / fursona, don't RP as a furry, do not write furry stories, do not involve myself in real-world furry activities, have a bias for (or against) furry-specific activities, etc.

What are elements that make someone a Furry?  It depends on whoever you ask.  Me?  I think it's:

1)  Interest in anthropomorphic animals greater than that of the average person.  Saying "I enjoyed watching Disney's Robin Hood" does not make one a Furry.  
2)  If one has a sexual interest in furries, it tends to outweigh their interest in non-furry art / porn / stories.  A small slip in Furry favor is not a clear indicator:  55-45 Furry-Human is still pretty debatable.  70-30 is not.
3)  Involvement in the community.  Not small stuff like forum-interaction.  Being a _provider_ of Furry art - pornographic or otherwise - does not make one Furry either.  It makes one a profit seeker.  Being one of those who tends to _buy_ the art, or starts up entire forums on the topic increases the odds of one being a furry.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, a fur here

- I love the drama
- I love the anthro art
- I love teh pronz!
- I love the drama (did I mention that?)


----------



## fangborn (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yes

-I enjoy anthropomorphic artwork
-i ahve a fursona
-I'm on these fourms
-i would try fursuiting
-i would LOVE to go to a con


----------



## Growly (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yep, I am a furry!
I say I am because I identify with an animal avatar online, draw anthro art, go to cons, build fursuits, make 95% of my income from the fandom, and I actively participate in it both online and locally.

I say the biggest qualifier for being a furry is active involvement in the fandom.
I have a friend who's personal avatar is a blue werewolf and who draws animals and anthros all the time and has collected conbadges from furries of her character, but I really wouldn't consider her to be a furry because she doesn't involve herself in the fandom like I do.


----------



## LoopyFox (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes.
- I love the art
- I love the community
- I will be fursuiting in the future
- I love the weird people in the fandom (but not the batshit crazy ones)
- It's a way of getting to people whom of which I can relate to


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I do cause.
-I wear a tail and enjoy it! :3
-I like most of the art
-I love cartoons
-Anthromorphs pwn
-I collect Plushies
(no I am not a creeper furry like 2% of this fandom)
5 basic reasons of why i am a furry


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, I am a furry. I love all animals, though I'm more fond towards mammals. I also like and draw anthro animals. I sometimes imagine people as anthros for the fun of it. And, I'm here.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

/facepalm on the necro, but now that it's back, I might as well answer.

The people are fun, and for whatever reason, I find animal people really, really, _really_ cool.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

YOP! I consider myself as a furry!

I enjoy the art.
I enjoy all the forms of media, though I haven't read many fur comics that aren't webcomics.
I enjoy the games.
I enjoy the company.
I enjoy helping out at conventions, at the very least with the organization of the room I'm lodging in.
I enjoy wearing a tail/ears/bell.
I RP as incarnations of my silver tabby anthro, Randl.
I have/custom make/order fur related items.
I'm interested in partial-fursuiting.
I make sure my friends are aware and comfortable with my furness.


----------



## Loken (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yea I guess I would.  The art is decent, the community is really what drew me in though.  I haven't been to a con but I guess I would if the opportunity arouse, and other than that I don't know what else there is to say.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I am a furry.  

I love anthropomorphic characters and art.  Love cartoons and 3d animated movies with anthro characters.
I have a fursona_, _one of which has an incredibly furry name... Furball.  
I love animal plushies ~~  I love fursuits and will be fursuiting.  
I really like the people in the community.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Duh

-Loves anthro art
-I have a fursona
-I wish everybody were furries so it would be more fun (I could pull people's tails!)
-I'd love to try out a fursuit


----------



## virus (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

no. Its all a ongoing joke to me.
I took some quality time, retracted myself and looked at the beast which is this.. people have some security/personal issues.


----------



## Moka (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yup. I'm a furry.

In order of increasing blame:
- It's easier for me to empathize with animals than people.
- I'm 23 and still cuddle with a stuffed animal at night.
- I enjoy art/stories/movies that contains animals/anthros.
- I watch FPS every weekend.
- I'll be going to FC in a few weeks.
- I'd like to wear a fursuit if given the opportunity.
- I'd rather be an animal/anthro, if I had the chance.

Oh, not to mention:
- I post on this website for reasons other than trolling.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Well, I've spent a good amount of time on this: http://www2.framestore.com/despereauxgame/


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes, I like anthros.
And stuff.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I don't really care, but if I think about it... no I probably don't count as a real furry.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yep.

- I adore the artwork, it's some of the most creative work on t3h Internets, and often beautiful/ too cute to look at for very long

- Recently I watched "The Fox and the Hound II" and was singing along with the dogs in _HARRRRMOOONYYYY_. The female dog (I forget her name) was drawn so simply, yet she was very pretty. Disney are great at anthro animals.

- When I saw fursuiters in person last year, I was beaming for hours. x3


----------



## Slade (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm furry through and through. I've also converted one of my IRL friends.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I guess I count as a furry. *shrugs*

- I draw furry art
- I talk with furries
- I signed up with furry websites (FA and FAF)


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah

-Rather be anthro than human any day
-Love anthro art
-Feel more relaxed with anthros than non-anthros 
-Want to go to con (but cant find any near where I live  )


----------



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm not really sure.

I like:

- Games and cartoons with anthro characters
- Have a setting I made up where there are anthro characters involved (although it's not ALL about them)
- I like 'enjoying' the art <_<


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yes and proud of it,

-Would rather be anthro any time
-Undesirable connection to my fursona animal
-Love anthro art
-Have to admit I would fur-suit to chill with my type of people and get closer to being my real self an anthro
-Being anthro helps motivate me with anything
-I plan on getting a tattoo out of respect and love for being furry


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



			
				Oni's profile said:
			
		

> Last Activity: 09-03-2008 03:45 AM


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



LizardKing said:


>



oh noe! He didn't get a life outside the forum and ditch us did he?


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I'm not really sure. I'd say I'm furry half the time, and not furry the other half. I've never mentioned being furry to any of my RL friends, and only to a couple of internet friends. I actually have a non-furry alias I use on all the other sites I go to, which I won't reveal here.


----------



## Talvi (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



Harebelle said:


> - Recently I watched "The Fox and the Hound II" and was singing along with the dogs in _HARRRRMOOONYYYY_. The female dog (I forget her name) was drawn so simply, yet she was very pretty. Disney are great at anthro animals.


*sticks fingers in ears* That movie never got made. Really it didn't.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

yes,
-i love the art
-i love the people
-i love the anthro stuff


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Yeah I certainly do. 

The biggest thing that classifies that is the artwork and the people that I've met in the fandom.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I've only really "Joined" it since last weekend, and I already see myself as a furry.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

-I like anthro art (clean art)
-I'm here

Thats about it


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I would Marginally label myself a Furry because I am into Anthropomorphic animals and art, and acknowledge that all life on earth shares a common ancestor and is therefore related. 

I say marginal because i am into stuff out side the fandom as well and do not fursuit or attend cons ( though i might like to try the later some time. )

so i am a furry, I am just not as furry as some of you other guys and girls.


----------



## tora777 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

I classify myself as a furry because I prefer anthros over humans; hell, in RL I actually prefer the companionship of animals to humans (animals are a little easier to understand than humans, in my opinion).

Right now, I'm actually in the middle of collecting art of anthros and monster girls (along with several other forms of non-humans) from all across the web.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



tora777 said:


> I classify myself as a furry because I prefer anthros over humans; hell, in RL I actually prefer the companionship of animals to humans (animals are a little easier to understand than humans, in my opinion).
> 
> Right now, I'm actually in the middle of collecting art of anthros and monster girls (along with several other forms of non-humans) from all across the web.



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecro!!!!!!! Not good dude.

Actually, this must be the biggest necro I have ever freakin seen, jesus, over a year ago?


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*

Necrotacular!


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Do you classify yourself as a "FURRY?!?!"*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecro!!!!!!! Not good dude.
> 
> Actually, this must be the biggest necro I have ever freakin seen, jesus, over a year ago?


There was one from '06 in OT


----------

